# painted platy had babies



## spencer25 (Aug 29, 2008)

I bought a painted platy from petco about 2 weeks back and 2 days after it got home it had babies. 3 are still alive. seem to be doing well in the community tank. Is there anything special I should do for them or should i just let them be.


----------



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

it all depends on if u want them to live... so i can give advice either way to increase the chances of life what would u like?


----------



## spencer25 (Aug 29, 2008)

yes i would like them to live, it seems they are doing fairly well so far, they arent hiding so much now, there are 3 fry that look exactly like their mom "a painted platy". they are smaller and there is one which is a little larger and it is white. they seem to like the cucumber i put in the tank and some times even eat the flake i give my other fish.


----------



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

sorry i wasn't trying to be mean about the wanting them to live thing... i meant like the likely hood they will live. 

ok well in my tanks i separate the fry from the parents and put them in teh breeder nets found at pet stores. they're about 4-5 inches long. then i feed my babies a variety of food i crush up the flakes i feed my adults, i also bought the first bites make by hikari (its like $2-3 comes in a green pouch) and then some brine shrimp (not the fresh the stuff found on the shelves) 

this has worked pretty well for me in my 29 gal tank i currently have 2 babies about 2 months old and 8-9 that are 2 weeks. 

the only thing is there is no guarantee that all of yours will make it to adulthood no matter how hard you try. my last batch of fry the ones with 8-9 living started with i believe 22 live ones. 

i hope this helps. but if you want them to live i'd get a net. i haven't had much luck with babies surviving in my tank by themselves. i did once for a while but they never made it to adulthood. 

if u have anymore questions please let us know.


----------



## spencer25 (Aug 29, 2008)

hmm ok thanks, didnt take offense, so no problems. Alright sounds like a good plan I think this time im just going to see how they do on their own but if they start dying i think im going to try and get the breeder net like you suggest. How big are your fish that are 2 months old, mine are around 3 weeks, one is decent sized, about a half inch and the others are still quite small, although im not all too sure that the bigger one isnt a molly from one of my other fish because it looks to have a lyre tail like my other molly. again thanks for all the advice..


----------



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

ya may babies that are 2 months or so (i don't know an exact bday) are only about an inch or less long from head to tail they seem to be slow growers yet healthy and are starting to show their color decently they are babies of a dawn platy so they 've got the pink tails and gray bodies now.


----------

